# acetate



## pastryart (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there, what is the best way to get a good shine on my acetate when using tempered chocolate. When I use this I get a few smears on the chocolate, I use gloves and do not over handle the acetate. Thank you in advance


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

i have heard that rubbing your acetate or mould with a soft cotton ball will help to make the chocolate really shiny


----------



## pastryart (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for the tip I will give it a go


----------



## cheftess (Sep 28, 2008)

I've tried this before, but it didn't work. I'd love to know the answer to this quesion as well.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Buy chocolate with a higher cocoa butter content.


----------



## rchrisitan56 (Nov 9, 2008)

When you say smears what are you meaning?

Do you mean the places where it looks dull either do to where the chocolate comes off the acetate or where the temper was not right? Or do you mean there are finger prints and smudes acutly on the acetate before pouring the chocolate onto it.

How are you tempering your chocoalte? Marble slab?
Whats your technique? Scraper, and off set?

How are you testing your temp? Lip test ot therm?

Just some questions to ask for a more helpfull answer...

Robert


----------

